# Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Februar 2015)

*Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer (+erste Ergebnisse)*

Servus,

ich möchte in der Raubfischschonzeit in die Hechtfliegenbinderei einsteigen.

Da ich die Fliegen mit der Spinnrute anbiete, fällt meine Wahl auf Kaninchenfellstreamer. Die lassen sich noch gut werfen und trotzdem ultralangsam führen.

Welche "Zutaten" brauche ich mindestens dafür? Ich besitze aktuell nur einen Bindestock.

Super wäre, wenn ich eine Grundausstattung in einem einzigen Onlineshop kaufen könnte und mir die Sachen nicht aus X Shops zusammen klauben muss.

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort!


edit: Ergebnisse gibt es auf Seite 2


----------



## twitch (2. Februar 2015)

Mit der entsprechenden Montage kannst Du  j e d e n  Streamer an der Spinne anbieten.

Was Du brauchst sind Kaninchenfelle (bei Ebay sind ganze Felle, sogar gefärbt, für um die 10 € erhältlich), Streamerhaken, oder irgendetwas größentechnisch passendes, Sekundenkleber, ggf. 3D-Augen, elastischen, wasserfesten Alleskleber zum befestigen der Augen, Bindeseide (sehr gut und preiswert ist monofiler Nähfaden), evtl. Rubber Legs, Crystal Flash, bzw. Leichtlametta und einen Bobbin.

Ein Skalpell ist noch sehr nützlich, wenn Du die Kaninchenfellstreifen selber schneiden möchtest.

All dies bekommst Du mit etwas Stöberarbeit sehr preiswert in der Bucht.

Viel Freude und Erfolg beim Binden !

PS: Ein gutes und einfaches Muster ist der Bunny Leech !
Kann man auch auf Bleiköpfe binden.

Hier eine Anleitung:

http://youtu.be/Tups3k0Mxxc



Edit meint, ein Whip-Finisher und eine Dubbingnadel wären noch von Vorteil.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Bombenantwort, vielen Dank!

Die Fliege im Video ist super, exakt so etwas schwebte mir vor.

Aber warum bindet der Kerl die Fliege auf ein Röhrchen, statt auf einen Haken? Ich nehme an die Fliege wird dann auf ein Stück Stahlvorfach mit Drilling gezogen?

Was ist das für eine Lampe, mit der der Kleber getrocknet wird?


----------



## twitch (3. Februar 2015)

Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Bombenantwort, vielen Dank!
> 
> Die Fliege im Video ist super, exakt so etwas schwebte mir vor.
> 
> ...




Bei dem im Video gezeigten Streamer handelt es sich um eine Tubenversion. D.h., wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast, dass das Vorfach von vorne durch die Tube gezogen und hinten der Haken befestigt wird. Das können sowohl Einzel-, als auch Zwillings-, bzw. Drillingshaken sein. Tuben haben verschiedene Vorteile in bestimmten Situationen (einfach mal Gugel nach Tubenfliegen fragen).

Bei der Lampe handelt es sich um einen kleinen UV-Strahler. Damit wird der UV-Lack getrocknet.  Das setze ich auch sehr gerne ein, da ein Trockenkarussel, wie bei Epoxy, nicht mehr nötig ist, also eine saubere, schnelle und haltbare Sache. Sehr gut sind die UV-Kleber von Loon oder Bug Bond.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Super, danke.

Ergebnisse präsentiere ich dann hier.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Ich habe schon einiges an Zeug zusammen, aber finde einfach keinen monofilen Nähfaden. Hat da jemand einen Produktnamen oder eine Quelle für mich?


----------



## Rosi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Moin Ronny, Monofil findest du in jedem Bindeshop. Nähfaden? Natürlich kannst du auch Fliegen mit einem Faden aus dem Nähladen binden, auch diese Garne haben sich weiter entwickelt. Für Streamer habe ich gern Dyneema- Garn genommen. Es ist extrem reißfest, anschmiegsam und trägt nicht auf. Es besteht aus vielen Einzelfäden, welche sich breit über den Stripes legen. So kann man richtig fest zurren, ohne daß der Faden den Stripes zerschneidet.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Auf das Nähgarn kam ich aufgrund des Hinweises von twitch.

Ich probiere erst einmal aus was empfohlen wird und bedanke mich für den Tip mit der Dyneema!


----------



## twitch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Bei monofilem Nähfaden meinte ich etwas in der Art (oberes Bild):

http://garne.madeira.de/garne/naeh-und-ateliergarne/monofil-no-40-transparent.html

Davon gibt es oft reichliche Mengen zu sehr günstigen Konditionen. Gerade wenn man mit UV-Kleber Köpfchen mit innenliegenden Augen modellieren möchte, ist es schön, wenn der Bindefaden transparent ist.
Ausserdem werden die Wicklungen in Verbindung mit ein wenig Sekundenkleber geradezu verschweißt.


----------



## twitch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Noch ein Link:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121105615906


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Der erste Streamer ist fast fertig und muss noch trocknen. Bilder folgen.

Leider sind die Haare der Ebay-Felle sehr kurz, so dass der Schwanz wenig voluminös ausfällt. Aber für meinen ersten Versuch bin ich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

So, hier meine ersten Gehversuche:


Ganz oben mein erster Versuch, gebunden auf einen 3g Jigkopf größe 4. Ich hatte mir einen Bindestock, schwarzes und oranges Kaninchenfell (Ebay), Alleskleber, Sekundenkleber, normales Nähgarn, Augen, Crystal Flash besorgt. Die Fransen sind Reste von einem alten Spinnerbait.

Der Kleber wirft Blasen und die Felle fielen nach dem zuschneiden deutlich weniger voluminös aus, als gedacht. Nach einmaligem Benutzen wurde das Volumen des Fells noch ein bisschen geringer. Der Köder spielt trotzdem zufriedenstellend. Ich habe trotzdem noch einen kleinen Doppelschwanztwister aufgezogen, für mehr Volumen.



In der Mitte mein zweiter Versuch. Einen großen Offsethaken mit Edelstahldraht verlängert und mit Lötzinn umwickelt. Statt einem diesemal drei Schwanzstränge Kaninchenfell benutzt, zwecks mehr Volumen. Leider sehr viel Auftrieb durch die vielen Haare, so dass der Streamer bei den ersten Versuchen wie eine Pose mit dem Schwanzteil aus dem Wasser guckte. Schwanzteil entsprechend eingekürzt und nun sollte er ultralangsam sinken.



Ganz unten. Monofiles Nähgarn, Bobbin, Dubbingnadel und diesen Endknotenmacher sowie Federn sind angekommen. Außerdem eine UV-Lampe aus China und Loon UV-Kleber. Einige Röllchen buntes Nähgarn konnte ich ebenfalls ergattern. Gebunden auf einen 7g-Jig größe 4, von dem ich die Bleinase entfernt habe. Ergebnis zufriedenstellend. Der Kleber ist klar und die Federn geben deutlich mehr Volumen. Der Köder war noch nicht im Wasser, Spiel also unbekannt.



Blöd: meine Garnrollen passen nicht in den Bobbin. Der Abschlussknoten gelingt mir nur nach vielen vielen Anläufen und die UV-Lampe ist wohl ein Fake, da der Kleber nicht trocken wird (nach einem Tag am Fenster gehts). Vielleicht zu viel Kleber?

Auf die Einkaufsliste kommt auf jeden Fall richtiges Bindegarn, dass in den Bobbin passt und etwas reissfester ist als meine Nähgarne.

Naja, ich tüftle weiter und bedanke mich für die Tipps. #6

edit: monofiles Nähgarn habe ich übrigens - nach langem Suchen - bei Rossmann gefunden. 200m für knapp 3 Euro.


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Hallo Ronny, 

schaut doch schon ganz gut aus, wenn ich da an meine ersten Hechtfliegen denke... Die Fellstreifen sind ok, viel länger werden Karnickelhaare nicht. Wenn du es wesentlich länger haben willst, musst du zu Finn Racoon Strips greifen, die aber ein Wahnsinnsvolumen ergeben
Vielleicht aus meiner Sicht noch ein paar Verbesserungsideen:
- ich würde deutlich weniger Flash verwenden, das soll ja wirklich nur ein wenig aufblitzen und kein Flutlichtgewitter verursachen
- mir hängt da zuviel Zeug dran, ich würde mich auf 2 Materialien konzentrieren
- die rote Feder beim unteren Streamer würde ich weglassen, die hat keine wirklich zusätzlich stimulierende Funktion und sieht im Wasser vermutlich etwas seltsam aus
- die Silhouette würde ich insgesamt schlanker gestalten, meine erfolgreichsten Streamer sind extrem lang  (fast 30cm) und sehr dünn
- Du kannst Dir auch einen Streamer ohne Bleikopf binden, wenn er sehr lang ist, kannst Du ihn im nassen Zustand weit genug hinauspfeffern und extrem langsam hereinholen
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Hallo Dreampike,

danke für deine Hinweise, ich habe nun Anregungen für einige -vielleicht bessere- Modelle.

Ich bin froh, dass du schreibst Kaninchenhaar werde einfach nicht länger - ich habe schon gedacht minderwertige Ware erhalten zu haben.

Ich bin volumuniöse Hechtköder gewöhnt und unter Wasser schrumpft die Silouette der Köder noch einmal deutlich. Daher ging ich nach dem Motto vor: Viel hilft viel. Die rote Feder bringt noch mal viel Volumen rein, am Wasser waren die Federmodelle aber noch nicht.

Wie deine fast 30cm-Lümmel aussehen, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Könntest du vllt. mal ein Bild zur Anschauung hochladen? Welche Komponenten benutzt du?

Ohne Bleikopf bekomme ich die sehr voluminösen Modelle nicht ans sinken, da die Fellstreifen einen enormen Auftrieb haben. Aber ich binde mal ein Bleiloses Modell mit weniger Haar. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Hallo Ronny, 

die Fellstreifen haben nur dann Auftrieb, wenn sie trocken  und noch fettig sind. Wenn Du einen neuen KFS einfach so ins Wasser pfefferst, schwimmt der erst mal wie ein Korken.  Unter Wasser ein paar mal ausdrücken, bis der sich komplett vollgesogen hat. Hartgesottene speicheln den auch ein, das ist eine wirksame Entfettungsmöglichkeit. Nass geht der auch ohne Bleikopf unter - garantiert!
Dass die UV-Köpfe noch kleben, liegt nicht daran, dass sie noch nicht trocken sind oder das UV-Licht zu schwach ist. Vielmehr entsteht   beim Aushärten aufgrund chemischer Prozesse ein dünner klebriger Film auf der Oberfläche des Harzes. Diesen kann man mit einem mit Alkohol getränkten Lappen abwischen, nach intensivem Benutzen verschwindet er aber auch von alleine. Wegen Bildern von Monsterfliegen muss ich mal schauen, ich melde mich gleich wieder!


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

So, 

hier mal der Versuch meine verbalen Aussagen mit Fotos zu untermalen. Der rotweisse Streamer ist für mich Normalgröße beim Fliegenfischen auf Hecht. Bei mir mit Abstand die beste Hechtfliege aller Zeiten, insbesondere in Irland!
Die anderen können gerade noch mit der Fliegenrute geworfen werden, besser sind sie aber mit einer leichten Spinnangel mit dünner Schnur zu werfen. Oder als Schleppfliege, das funktioniert auch hervorragend!


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

das mit den Bildern klappt nicht so auf Anhieb ...?


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

kriege es gar nicht hin, sorry, vielleicht per PN?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Gern, oder per E-Mail. Dann lade ich die Bilder hier für dich hoch, damit die Community auch was von dem Thread hat.



> die Fellstreifen haben nur dann Auftrieb, wenn sie trocken und noch fettig sind. Wenn Du einen neuen KFS einfach so ins Wasser pfefferst, schwimmt der erst mal wie ein Korken. Unter Wasser ein paar mal ausdrücken, bis der sich komplett vollgesogen hat. Hartgesottene speicheln den auch ein, das ist eine wirksame Entfettungsmöglichkeit. Nass geht der auch ohne Bleikopf unter - garantiert!



Danke für den Hinweis! Jetzt weiß ich auch warum so viele Fliegenfischer Haare auf den Zähnen haben. (Dafür reisst man mir in der Wortwitzhölle die Haut vom Arsch.)



> Dass die UV-Köpfe noch kleben, liegt nicht daran, dass sie noch nicht trocken sind oder das UV-Licht zu schwach ist. Vielmehr entsteht beim Aushärten aufgrund chemischer Prozesse ein dünner klebriger Film auf der Oberfläche des Harzes. Diesen kann man mit einem mit Alkohol getränkten Lappen abwischen, nach intensivem Benutzen verschwindet er aber auch von alleine



Der UV-Kleber ist auch nach einer Stunde noch richtig weich und einfach 0 durchgehärtet. Ich vermute ich wurde einfach bei der UV-Lampe betrogen (Chinamodell für 3 Euro), da auch Geldscheine nicht leuchten. Normalerweise härtet der Kleber nach kurzer Beleuchtungszeit komplett aus, auch wenn ich viel benutze?

Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt!


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Jetzt sollte es eigentlich... ja, geht doch!!!


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Ob das wirklich eine UV-Lampe ist kannst Du einfach feststellen, in dem Du es in Deinem Angelzimmer komplett dunkel machst und dann die Lampe einschaltest. Bei mir leuchten alle möglichen Materialien, Köder und sonstiges Zeug auf, fast gespenstisch. 
Wenn das Loon-Zeug so wenig reagiert, scheint was nicht zu stimmen. Ich glaube UV-Loon härtet auch in der Sonne aus.

Wolfgang


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Ich denke es liegt  an der Lampe. Den Dunkeltest habe ich schon gemacht und er war ergebnislos. Die streamer sehen gut aus. Was ist das für ein langhaariges Material im Kopfbereich? Hast du bei den Schwarzen nur einen Einzelhaken verwendet? Welche Hakengröße verwendest du?


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Hi, 
der Schwarze ist mehrgliedrig mit vorne einem Einzelhaken, in der Mitte eine Art Waddington Shank, am Ende wieder ein Einzelhaken. Bei diesem Streamer sind die Haken nicht sehr groß, vielleicht #1 oder 2.
Bei den anderen habe ich den Partridge Pike Hook in Größe 2/0 (rotweiss) bzw. 6/0 (bei den gelben) genommen. Für den Body verwendete ich besagtes Finn Racoon, das hat ein sehr großes Volumen. 
Allerdings sind aus meiner Erfahrung schlankere Streamer grundsätzlich fängiger. Ich hatte letzes Jahr in Irland einen sehr langen gelben Streamer, dessen Körper wesentlich spärlicher gebunden war als die auf dem Bild. Und der hat gefangen wie Hulle, während die dicken Brummer eher nicht so gingen.
Ich fische meist vom Bellyboot und ziehe beim Ortswechsel oder bei längeren Fahrten den Streamer einfach hinter mir her. Da das BB nicht gerade zu den Highspeedgefährten gehört, dürfen die Streamer nicht beschwert sein, sonst hat man laufend Hänger. Mit dieser Methode habe ich auch schon super gefangen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Sehr interessant, hätte ich so nie vermutet!


----------



## kreuzass (21. März 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsliste Kaninchenfellstreamer*

Hatte immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt soetwas in Angriff zu nehmen, aber die Suche nach den Materialien und der passenden Anleitung haben mich bisher davon abgehalten.

Jetzt MUSS ich mich ja dessen annehmen. Bei so einer einfachen Anleitung... Danke!

Sollte ich fragen dazu haben, darf ich dich deshalb doch sicherlich belästigen, oder?


----------

